

Ask HN: help me to choose laptop for programming study - irna

I am a new student. I would be using my laptop for programming (vb. net, asp, php, sql server ) and others related to programming. I am going to use also software like macromesia (photosoph , flash, etc ) I would have budget until $1000 . I have seen my friend using Dell Inspiron 1410. I have planning to buy Dell Latitude E6500. Please give me any advise on this.Thank you
======
basscadet
Don't skimp on the screen. Hackers always need more pixels. (A friend of mine
currently uses three displays.)

~~~
irna
..>> thanks, anyway

~~~
basscadet
You're welcome.

